# Word order (grammar)



## MickyS

I'm playing with Rosetta Stone's Tagalog.  I'm a bit confused by subject/verb/object placement.

One exercise sentence is "May siya aso."  The picture shows a lady with a dog on a leash.  I assume this means "She has a dog."

May siya aso.  Verb subject object

Another exercise sentence is "May bolpen ako."  I assume it is "I have a pen."

May bolpen ako.  Verb object subject

Why the difference in subject verb object order between the two sentences?  Is there a rule to follow?

Thanks for your time...

Micky


----------



## DotterKat

You have reason to be confused because *May siya aso* is completely wrong. It should be *May aso siya*.
In simple sentence structures like this, the V(verb)-O(object)-S(subject) pattern holds true, with the V and O components remaining tethered together even if you flip the sentence (*Siya ay may aso*). Same with *May bolpen ako* (V-O-S) = *Ako ay may bolpen* (S-V-O).

Either that particular sentence was meant to be a test item with a mistake you were meant to spot and correct, or worse, it was an unintentional and uncorrected error in which case you have to take everything you learn from that software with a grain of salt.


----------



## alkor

Hi! I'm new here and have just started learning Tagalog.  If I use mayroon, would it be a verb subject object?   Mayroon siyang aso.  Mayroon akong bolpen.   Is there any difference If I say mayroon instead of may?


----------



## MickyS

Thank you for the explanation DotterKat.  I may have copied that sentence incorrectly.  (Let's hope so, anyway.)   I did a quick search of the first few lessons and couldn't find the example I posed.

What happens in the case of a question, though?  Is the V-O coupling no longer hard and fast?

For example (also, from Rostetta Stone)...

Nagbabasa ba siya ng libro?   If I'm not mistaken, "Is he or she reading a book?"  V-S-O

Kumakain ba siya ng mansanas?   Again, if I'm not mistaken, "Is he or she eating an apple?"   V-S-O


And how are the following cases different than what we addressed above?  (Sorry for being so clueless!)

Kumakain sila ng itlog.  "They are eating eggs."   V-S-O

Nagbabasa siya ng libro.  "He or she is reading a book."   V-S-O

I note when the subject is more restrictive the V-O holds.  For example,

Kumakain ng itlog ang mga batang lalaki.  "The boys are eating eggs."  V-O-S

Nagbabasa ng libro ang babae.  "The woman is reading a book"  V-O-S

Thanks again...

Micky


----------



## DotterKat

They are all correct.  The sentence structure you choose depends on your level of proficiency. Based on one of your sentences, look at the various ways you can form the interrogative:

*Nagbabasa ba siya ng libro? *V-S-O
_Reading a book, is he? (_a declarative statement followed by a neutral interrogative tag)

*Siya ba ay nagbabasa ng libro? *S-V-O
_Is he reading a book?
He is reading a book? (_a declarative statement with a terminal upward inflection -- plus a question mark  -- to indicate the interrogative form)

*Ang libro ba ay kaniyang binabasa? *O-S-V
_Is a/the book being read by him? (_interrogative in the passive voice)

*Siya'y nagbabasa ng libro, di ba? *S-V-O
_He is reading a book, isn't he?_ (a declarative statement followed by a positive biased interrogative tag)

All of the above sentence structures are correct, but some novices may find it easier to stick to the simpler S-V-O pattern and work their way up to other ones in which the focus varies.

As for alkor's question, yes, _mayroon _can be used interchangeably with _may_.  This would be particularly true in written, more formal text.  Everyday parlance more commonly involves the use of _may _or the elided version of _mayroon (meron)_, as in:

Meron siyang aso. 
Meron akong bolpen.


----------



## MickyS

Sorry.  I was out of town for a couple of days and didn't have the opportunity to check on the follow-up.  Your explanation is extremely helpful.  I have printed the page and will use it as a reference.

Thank you so much for taking the time to assist.  Your sage counsel is much appreciated.

MickyS


----------



## Pinoy Tsinoy

The whole predicate is "may aso", so it comes first. It is intransitive, so no object.  "May" is an "existential".


----------

